# D&D lfp for 5e, no VT imagination (and pictures) only



## stephenpeter20 (Nov 26, 2015)

So I'm trying something different (mostly because i only have a tablet). I am DMing a game using only google hangouts and some images i find on google. I think it'll be fun and maybe even more immersive this way so I'm willing to try it.

Rolling will be on a honor system because lets be honest. If you cheat at dnd you are pretty lame.

I'm a semi new DM but I'm told I'm pretty good. I'll be running the prince of apocalypse campaign.

My google account is stephenpeter20 so add me and message me if you are interested and need to know more.


----------



## darjr (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome! Good luck!

Are you going to record it for the rest of us?


----------



## stephenpeter20 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haha idk if I'm confident enough to record yet but depending on how well it goes who knows? Maybe i will


----------

